# Red meat while dieting...



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

How does everyone feel about red meat while dieting?

I have been dieting for 2 weeks now its going really well had a fair bit of red meat in the recent week but hasnt seemed to hinder my fat loss is there any reason not to keep it in for the whole diet?

planning on doing the nabba at hayes on the 3rd May but may bring it forward to the ukbff inters at pompey but all TBC...

for my red meat i am using

steak mince

21g protien

9g fat

4.3g of that is sat fat

now i was having it late night in a homemade burger... lean mince + 1/4 onion, tablespoon worcestershire sauce, 1 egg, mixed up then grilled)

200g of it returning

42g pro

18g fat

8.6g of that sat fat

any opinions...?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

red meat

hell yeah

home made burgers.....get em down ya

i dieted with 50/50 red meat/chicken all the way through my diets


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I've never done a show diet mate, but you said your losing weight when you've included it, so why stop it?

I understand nearer show time you'll drop it, but loads of competitors eat steak etc leading up to a show. I think Paul S might have you know mate?...

IMO, as long as the protein, fat & carb ratios are being met, surely it can't be a problem this far out...

Any pics dude?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Nothing at wrong with it man, I don't know why people suggest this.

Its a great source of zinc and many other minerals.

The best thing you can do is get organic grass fed beef as its about 10* higher in vits/minerals and natrually leaner.

Tesco do an ok *finest one* if you can't source some from a butchers.

Whats your diet like atm?, are you low carbing or doing a CKD etc.

If your low carbing make sure you get plenty of fat I and many others on mp find the more fat you get into your diet when low/0 starchy carb diets the more fat you loose/more muscle you retain.. I know bizzare.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I am starting my diet tomorrow and have bought plenty of lean mince and turkey mince, i just make burgers with em and cook on gearge foreman, much better than constant bland crap


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Diet has been this for the last 2 weeks and on non training days i have swapped the 9PM meal and the shake before for the burgers...

will be leaving them in then 

Chris.. been lazy as with the pics! will get some taken this week and a proper thread set up...

on target to be 10x better than last time tho

2008_comp_diet-Me2.zip


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm dieting too I eat Del's meatball recipe 2 or 3 times a week.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

when i diet mate i make a chilli with steak mince with no issues but i do opt for the Tesco's of asda extra lean mince they have 4.5g and 3.5g of fat per 100g not the 9 you are eating though...


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> when i diet mate i make a chilli with steak mince with no issues but i do opt for the Tesco's of asda extra lean mince they have 4.5g and 3.5g of fat per 100g not the 9 you are eating though...


Yeah but he buys his from Lidel the tight git


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> when i diet mate i make a chilli with steak mince with no issues but i do opt for the Tesco's of asda extra lean mince they have 4.5g and 3.5g of fat per 100g not the 9 you are eating though...


I haven't found it that lean anywhere mate! checked Saisnbury's and waitrose so far (just been the closest places)

3.5-4.5 is pretty damn low! i'll go on the hunt tonight cheers mate :bounce:


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

Tesco's extra lean is what I use as well for chilli mate.

I personally dont think it tastes any worse either.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there is no difference in taste at all mate, Asda has Mince at 3.5g per 100g Tesco's is 4.5g per 100g mix this with some plum tomatoes(squashed in your hands) some puree,Garlic and chilli's and you have a cracking meal....


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Iceland do a lean mince, had it the weekend, made a kind of curry with it, was nice. and very cheap at £150 for...500 or 600g. I also found they do a turky roast for about £3.50 thats quite big, loads of protein no carbs and low fat. not tasted it yet though.......


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

chilli is good rolled up in wholemeal tortillas as well


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

not when you are dieting for a show it aint


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

tesco got an organic version which is less than 5% fat we had a simple spagetti with it last week

its something im thinking of eating more just to take bordom out of it a little

might try them burgers they sound nice


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i made some burgers yesterday, oh its bliss!!!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

DB said:


> I haven't found it that lean anywhere mate! checked Saisnbury's and waitrose so far (just been the closest places)
> 
> 3.5-4.5 is pretty damn low! i'll go on the hunt tonight cheers mate :bounce:


I cant find the extra lean round my way either mate we have either normal or lean so i opt for the lean and what little fat does cook out of it i drain off.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Spartan301 said:


> chilli is good rolled up in wholemeal tortillas as well


Thats what ive been havng recently mate either mince chilli or chicken chilli.


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> not when you are dieting for a show it aint


How come Paul? too many carbs in the tortilla?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Spartan301 said:


> How come Paul? too many carbs in the tortilla?


Its not the amount of carbs matey as they normally only have around 30g,

but i thinks its the quality of the carb i.e their G.I..

I'm sure Paul will clear it up better than me


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate a tortilla is not a clean carb in my opinion yes some guys who hve fast metabolisms could get away with it but in general when dieting for a show stay away from them.


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

thats really interesting! really thought they would be low GI! oh well. something else not to get at tesco later on!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Spartan301 said:


> thats really interesting! really thought they would be low GI! oh well. something else not to get at tesco later on!


As Paul said, they're not great if your dieting for a show, but if your not, they're fine.

Tesco's do a 'healthy living' tortilla option - very nice indeed.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

exactly if you are eating clean but not dieting for a show they will not hurt and i do have them off season but when i diet or prep others for shows i stick with the basics and i eliminate all wheat products for obvious reasons.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Sorry paul lol but whats the obvious reason to eliminate wheat?

i know you're meant to drop all bread but i never known why


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well can cause both bloat and water retention plus the fact that wheat intolerance effects 1 in 7 of us.

like i said before some can get away with it but most cannot...


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Cool cheers paul, appreciate it mate


----------



## Thug-Nasty (Mar 16, 2011)

What about frozen lean mince you can but in supermarkets? anyone know if its ok?


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

The only place round my way that does the extra lean minced beef is sainsburys. Pretty sure its 3.5g fat per 100g.


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

seen extra lean minced in tesco asda


----------

